# How to go about registration...



## GrowURown (Apr 28, 2011)

Okay...so 3 of these goats I have an original breeder name/info on...Two have fairly clearly visible ear tattoos...one is black, good luck with that...

Is there an easy way to get a tattoo to show up better?  Crayon rubbing, magic marker connect the dots? something?  because it is hard to read.....

Second, how does one go about registering them at this point? Is it even worth it?  

It just seems right to get their "birth certificates" of sorts...we did it with the horses, and the dogs, and the people kids  

So what next?  Any thoughts?  If I could read these things better I would go ahead and contact the breeder...but I don't want to look like a total fool until I find a way to make them "POP" out more...even my wife and kids just guess...."UM....a Y maybe dad?"  and the black goat...HAH!  Really, should I just take a crayon and paper to her ears and rub or something and hope I find dots?  Let me know...

And do they charge outrageous fees if it's been years and no one ever completed the registration process like the quarter horse people do?  THAT was nuts...but Rocket got his papers transferred into our name and it makes me proud....Just asking...


ETA:  I put this here because it's a "breed" kinda thing...maybe I was wrong...maybe it goes somewhere else...thought I would ask here first though...


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't currently register, so I'm of no help here.  But I am interested in the answer...


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 28, 2011)

The neighbors (where we got these goats from in trade...don't ask...still not sure it was fair) EMAILED us the copy of the registration that came with the buck...nothing else yet...dunno if that helps...his says PINESHADOWS JJ is his name  (I call him STINKY when no ones listening), FAIRLEA FARM JEAN-JAQCUES is his sire and PECAN HOLLOW GL CRYSTAL is the dam...the tattoo matches on his ears to the papers...gotta be him...just don't know what to do with the other 2 as far as even reading their tattoos because they are SO DARK skinned...it seems like they need and deserve to be "official"...but what do I know? NOTHING!


----------



## RainySunday (Apr 28, 2011)

One of the things you will need is a "bill of sale/transfer" with the previous owners signature, and if they never put him in their name, then also a bill of sale/transfer from the previous previous owner as well.  At least, I think that's how it works.


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 28, 2011)

ok...one more thing that might help...the top says AMERICAN GOAT SOCIETY.....and the bill of sale thing...good to know....


----------



## RainySunday (Apr 28, 2011)

Our girls are AGS as well.  When we bought them, we were given a bill of sale and registration certificate for each goat.  We then sent them in, with the fees to AGS, which then mailed us new certificates, listing us as the owners.


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 28, 2011)

It sounds SO EASY when people do things the RIGHT WAY!!!   

The people next door don't do ANYTHING the right way....I am sure somewhere they have/had all that and threw it out, or patched a hole in a wall with it....they are like that, I PROMISE....so now, no dice you think on the goats?  If not, it was worth asking....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 28, 2011)

I sent in some registration paperwork that I decided to do after 5 years of owning the doe, and when I was completing it I realized one of them wasn't signed properly, so I sent it in anyway, and not to my surprise they wouldn't register her in my name. So I could call the people up and have them sign the proper paperwork, but I decided it wasn't worth the trouble after 5 years, haven't done it yet. 

So, I also beleive bill of sale, properly signed by seller and buyer is needed.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm not sure about AGS but with ADGA a bill of sale is not needed. You do need the original registration papers, with the seller name signed.  

As for the tattoo, try shining a flashlight through from the back of the ear to the front.


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 28, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about AGS but with ADGA a bill of sale is not needed. You do need the original registration papers, with the seller name signed.
> 
> As for the tattoo, try shining a flashlight through from the back of the ear to the front.


Seriously?  That's all I need?  A stinking flashlight?  Daylight is best for this?  I am just guessing...not like eggs, and easier at night right?  Well...since I can't find the camera, the flashlight it is...I KNOW where that is...GOT IT!  I GOT CLEAR NUMBERS!  WOO HOOO! THANK YOU!

It's good the goats are close to the house I suppose...and that they are patient...sort of...


----------



## RainySunday (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey, cool tip!  Glad you were able to see the tattoos now!


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 28, 2011)

I have found it easier to check them at night or in a dark corner with the flashlight...  Also baby wipes do miracles clean the ear with them and then look...   Glad you found them...   

   The right ear should have the Herd tattoo you can just call and ask them who it belongs to.  Then go from there...  I am sure you can figure it out, it will take time and patience...


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 28, 2011)

I got em cornered in a dark spot in the barn to check em...I am SURE they thought "THIS IS IT!  I'M GOING TO HEAVEN!  THEY GOT ME IN A DARK CORNER!"  Then when I got all excited and yelled "Come here I SEE it!"  They MUST have thought they were done for!  Poor goats....they really probably think I have just lost my mind...little do they know...I FOUND IT along with their tattoos!

And lets not mention the neighbors....probably all wondering what this time was happening...they MUST be worried about this place!


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 28, 2011)

If all else fails, and you can't get all the proper paperwork, but you want them registered, you can register them as "Native on Appearance" with ADGA. (does only) Basically, you have another ADGA member look at them and sign a form saying what breed they look like, and send it in. I had to do that with a doe I have; I bought her mother bred but the people who sold her to me disappeared and I couldn't get the information on the daughter's sire to register her as purebred.

And the fees are fairly reasonable, unlike with horses where they charge you an arm and a leg if you let the horse get too old before registering. I went through that with my half-Arab, she was over 2 and they wanted to charge an extra $200 on top of all the normal fees because of her age.


----------



## chandasue (Apr 29, 2011)

I think the Native on Appearance is only on the standard breeds with ADGA, not NDs. Isn't that what you have, Grown? Or am I mixed up with someone else...


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 29, 2011)

chandasue said:
			
		

> I think the Native on Appearance is only on the standard breeds with ADGA, not NDs. Isn't that what you have, Grown? Or am I mixed up with someone else...


Yup...that's our goats...belly draggers extraordinaire!  I have confirmed via tattoo with the very first original breeder that they must indeed be said nigerian dwarf goats...So I think I may be on a roll...and I am glad to hear it is not going to be outrageous like a horse...it cost something ridiculous to get our Rockets registration straight...he's just a gelding...but he is special to the family, and deserved his papers straight...we want to do the same thing for the goats...particularly the people kids...they have expressed a desire to make them "official"...weird kids...i know...but they get it from their mama not me I SWEAR!  Now I am off to disbud my first goat...ALL BY MYSELF!  Sorta...I'll have the wife to help...and I watched the other 4 get done...but I'm still lurking here playing instead of getting to work...


----------

